# How Lazy can poeple get?



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

This link is for the mature members of P-fury over the age of 18+, because of its sexual explicit content, Now that i got that out the way. Tell me you got to be one lazy m**********r to wanna buy one of these things.
(_Click on parental advisory sticker, and the video will play in your default media player_) 
_Edit: You sure arent very smart Roger.... _


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Im really surprised your ass isnt banned by now.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I gave a warning and its not porn, its an advertisement for a product. And im surprised your ass isn't banned by now, owait you almost were.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

dont you read the rules?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's hilarious but dude, you know you can't post that link man


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

OMG, its not porn!!! I gave a huge warning and said what its content is. Im in no way trying to break a rule


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Whew good thing I saw this before the closed thread.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

the laziest thing I've ever seen is in everquest 
(no I DON'T play) you can order a dominoes pizza by hitting
/pizza


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yeah its not porn...you are right, keep it up for Mike to see


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i popped a boner


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

goodnews said:


> the laziest thing I've ever seen is in everquest
> (no I DON'T play) you can order a dominoes pizza by hitting
> /pizza
> [snapback]898798[/snapback]​


Are you serious? you can order a pizza like that?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

its porn


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that girl was pretty fine id hit it in a second


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

iv saved the link so i can watch it when it gets taken down.....what?..... a 16 year old has needs!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> its porn
> [snapback]898806[/snapback]​


This not porn.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

When a guy sticks his pee pee in a girls who who, it's porn dumbass. Naked people = porn, it may not be the hardcore porn you look at every day, but it is still porn none the less. There are 2 naked people humping each other(porn), and you can see her breasts(porn).

It is very dumb of you to try to push the limits of the system, and then you post this garbage. I can allready tell I won't be seeing you for a LONG time.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> When a guy sticks his pee pee in a girls who who, it's porn dumbass. Naked people = porn, it may not be the hardcore porn you look at every day, but it is still porn none the less. There are 2 naked people humping each other(porn), and you can see her breasts(porn).
> 
> It is very dumb of you to try to push the limits of the system, and then you post this garbage. I can allready tell I won't be seeing you for a LONG time.
> [snapback]898824[/snapback]​


thanks for making it look worse then it really is. but hey i gave a huge warning. so STFU/


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Roger said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > When a guy sticks his pee pee in a girls who who, it's porn dumbass. Naked people = porn, it may not be the hardcore porn you look at every day, but it is still porn none the less. There are 2 naked people humping each other(porn), and you can see her breasts(porn).
> ...


Get off my homies nuts G! Just cus u dont understand anything he is trying to explain to you.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> When a guy sticks his pee pee in a girls who who, it's porn dumbass. Naked people = porn, it may not be the hardcore porn you look at every day, but it is still porn none the less. There are 2 naked people humping each other(porn), and you can see her breasts(porn).
> 
> It is very dumb of you to try to push the limits of the system, and then you post this garbage. I can allready tell I won't be seeing you for a LONG time.
> [snapback]898824[/snapback]​


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > When a guy sticks his pee pee in a girls who who, it's porn dumbass. Naked people = porn, it may not be the hardcore porn you look at every day, but it is still porn none the less. There are 2 naked people humping each other(porn), and you can see her breasts(porn).
> ...


trying to get a free post, ?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Roger said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > When a guy sticks his pee pee in a girls who who, it's porn dumbass. Naked people = porn, it may not be the hardcore porn you look at every day, but it is still porn none the less. There are 2 naked people humping each other(porn), and you can see her breasts(porn).
> ...


Worse than it allready is? Are you f*cking retarded? You allready KNOW that warning or not, you can't post this sh*t on this websight. I'm telling you right now, no matter how much you argue, if you leave this up, you WILL get permabanned, I promise you.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > When a guy sticks his pee pee in a girls who who, it's porn dumbass. Naked people = porn, it may not be the hardcore porn you look at every day, but it is still porn none the less. There are 2 naked people humping each other(porn), and you can see her breasts(porn).
> ...


And because you gave a warning you think its ok ? Are you a Mod Now ? Or did you turn into Xenon or GG ? 
And BTW 
94NDTA owns you now great Job


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


slow your roll f****t.



MR HARLEY said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


Never said i was. and you need ot STFU, talking so highly of net people, do you got any real friends?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Roger said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Roger said:
> ...


Man







these are cool cats, why you gotta stir sh*t up?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

wish i could say it was nice havin you around rodger


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Roger said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Roger said:
> ...


This is awesome, I can't wait till you get banned. I am just giving you a warning, if you wanna be a c*ck about it, so be it.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> trying to get a free post, ?


actually it mens that i agree totally with him. its porn whether you agree or not.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


Owell, it wont be the end of the world for me, unlike some of you. Yea it Will suck, but hey p-fury isn't the only board on the internet.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow Roger you dont seem to get the clue do you? You dont need to go tell Xenon that I removed your link. Ill tell him for you.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow Roger you dont seem to get the clue do you? You dont need to go tell Xenon that I removed your link. Ill tell him for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF anyone wants the link so they can see it for them selfs be more then happy to PM me. and i wouldn't of told regardless, but thanks for the effort. I gota go now. something some of you can't say.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

we will miss ya!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wow rodger, u sure do tell alot of people to "STFU" so here, a perfect shirt for you....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dont think the PM thing will work here big guy. Thats not allowed either bro. Post your wack porn elsewhere.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> wow rodger, u sure do tell alot of people to "STFU" so here, a perfect shirt for you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool shirt


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ole' Green eyes gonna Miss ya


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how bout this one


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

My prophecy in 'who you wanna bang' thread came true.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> how bout this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao, that works too....i couldnt find that one image that said something about being an internet badass or something.....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Roger...








i thought you liked this site?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow stop talking sh*t all of u...hes banned who cares now..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

haha i found a ton of south park wrestlers impersonations


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

"Hit the road jack, and dont you come back no more, no more, no more, no more...."


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> When a guy sticks his pee pee in a girls who who, it's porn dumbass. Naked people = porn, it may not be the hardcore porn you look at every day, but it is still porn none the less. There are 2 naked people humping each other(porn), and you can see her breasts(porn).
> 
> It is very dumb of you to try to push the limits of the system, and then you post this garbage. I can allready tell I won't be seeing you for a LONG time.
> [snapback]898824[/snapback]​


ahahahah

pee pee in the who who









LMAO


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

these chicks don't even know the name of my BANNED..


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> these chicks don't even know the name of my BANNED..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, nice.....took me a second until i remembered that songs lyrics


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

r.i.p.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> these chicks don't even know the name of my BANNED


i need a rubber banned for my baseball cards


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i missed the fun


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

keep spinnin


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

dude this roger guy is an asshole, you should ban him just for that, who cares what he posts. everything i see with him in it is him talkin sh*t or posting something thats not supposed to be posted. ban this fool.

and roger, dont threaten me please, your scary.

"slow your roll f****t" hahahaha, your so hard man, fuckin internet thug.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> dude this roger guy is an asshole, you should ban him just for that, who cares what he posts. everything i see with him in it is him talkin sh*t or posting something thats not supposed to be posted. ban this fool.
> 
> and roger, dont threaten me please, your scary.
> 
> ...


Done deal


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> dude this roger guy is an asshole, you should ban him just for that, who cares what he posts. everything i see with him in it is him talkin sh*t or posting something thats not supposed to be posted. ban this fool.
> 
> and roger, dont threaten me please, your scary.
> 
> ...


im so glad this guy is gone. he was suspended from chat for flaming one of my friends. witch realy pissed me of when i heard about it.

ass


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

THE MESSAGE OF THE DAY:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> THE MESSAGE OF THE DAY:
> [snapback]898935[/snapback]​










Thats awesome!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

..the evil doer has been dealt with..so take warning those that oppose pfury and its rules..







.. for those that miss the evil doer he is currently in the rightful position...


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Bye Rog............I guess you shoulda slowed your fuckin roll.







. Damn now im going to be saying that to my friends and Im not even sure what it means.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> When a guy sticks his pee pee in a girls who who, it's porn dumbass. Naked people = porn, it may not be the hardcore porn you look at every day, but it is still porn none the less. *There are 2 naked people humping each other(porn), *and you can see her breasts(porn).
> 
> It is very dumb of you to try to push the limits of the system, and then you post this garbage. I can allready tell I won't be seeing you for a LONG time.
> [snapback]898824[/snapback]​


Isn't Kermit naked in your avatar?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wuts the E in E thug stand for


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wuts the E in E thug stand for
> [snapback]899748[/snapback]​


Electronic?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dwarfcat said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > wuts the E in E thug stand for
> ...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i always thought it was ethernet


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> i always thought it was ethernet
> [snapback]899790[/snapback]​


Technically, that works, but the common reference is to Electronic.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i missed the link, but need to see this, someone send it to me. stat.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DAMN..

Missed another great thread before it ended...


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> DAMN..
> 
> Missed another great thread before it ended...
> [snapback]900346[/snapback]​


Me too.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

damn that was good porn too


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I always miss the good sh*t!!


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

got here too late as well sorry to hear that roger got banned but that shows Piranha-fury don't play. I'll make sure not to do anything stupid like that to get banned. I can't say they didn't warned him.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

i think its funny that for rogers group it says "inmate"


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

frankyo said:


> got here too late as well sorry to hear that roger got banned but that shows Piranha-fury don't play. I'll make sure not to do anything stupid like that to get banned. I can't say they didn't warned him.
> [snapback]900553[/snapback]​


Its nothing like that. Roger was previously warned before about another incident. He knew the rules and regulations, but as some would try and stretch how far they can go, it only takes time until they cross the line. We were lieniet before.. he tested his will.. now look where it landed him.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

"ding, dong, the dumbfuck's dead...."

seriously. thank god it FINALLY happened. i mean, if the chat banning wasn't an intimation of what was to come....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> i think its funny that for rogers group it says "inmate"
> [snapback]900583[/snapback]​










I bet he doesnt think so. Its is so freaking easy to obide by the rules here. So people just dont get it I guess.


----------

